# East La bike swap (whittier)



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am not associated with this is anyway. Just thought some folks here might be interested. This was listed on Craigslist Orange County.

Do to High demand of Bicycle swapmeet we are do in it again ,

2 more times this year Saturday July 9 th . August 6th . 
Come find complete bicycles to frames parts , tires .cranks , tubes , handdlebars , headsets, wheels , handdlears , brakes , shifters , chains , casetes , BBs , etc , etc 

Where 9951 S mills Ave Whittier ca 90605 
From 8 am to 2 pm 
Admission is free for customers 

If u wanna come sell ur old. New. Vintage . Unwanted parts contact 
[email protected] ( . ) Com
Or [email protected] ( . )Com
Also check www.icewdc.com
9951 S Mills Ave Whittier ca 90605

Spaces are avilable $20 for 5x10 and $30 for 10x20 
Vendors drive in 6 am to 7:30 am
Swap starts at 8 bam


----------

